# un coup de pied dans la fourmilière



## Zemljanika

Bonjour à tous,
il me faut traduire cette expression, concernant notamment les innovations d'un écrivain français du XX siècle dans le domaine littéraire. Voilà la phrase:
"Coup de pied dans la fourmilière des conventions scéniques et littérarires avec..." (puis, il y a la liste des ses nouveautés). Or, j'ai compris la signification de l'expression (en italien on peut dire qu'il s'agit "dell'intervento innovatore di un individuo, che va a disturbare le abitudini consolidate di un gruppo"), mais j'aimerais recevoir quelques conseils sur la traduction (du mot fourmilière surtout). Quelle traduction vous semblerait plus efficace?
merci!


----------



## chlapec

Quindi, quest'individuo "solleva il *vespaio*".


----------



## Zemljanika

è vero!!! erano giorni che mi "ronzava" in testa (è proprio il caso di dirlo  un'espressione calzante in italiano (che ha sempre a che fare con gli insetti, tra l'altro), ma non non riuscivo a identificarla, rimaneva in fondo ai pensieri.
Grazie mille.


----------



## Corsicum

Ce sont des questions :
Avec des insectes, ce qui signifie un nombre important d’individus comme la fourmilière on retrouve aussi d’autres expressions, peut-on les utiliser ? 
_Scuotere__ un vespaio / __Stuzzicare il formicaio / __Stuzzicare__ i calabroni / __Scuotere le pulci _

Il me semble que les expressions avec _formicaio _sont ou étaient aussi d’usage, elles sont peut être devenues obsolètes ou désuètes ? voir ici :
Giuseppi Filippo Barberi 1821
http://books.google.fr/books?id=jcQCAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA99&lpg=PA99&dq=stuzzicare+vespaio&source=bl&ots=HQq4zGZPHS&sig=59sTsLfUSE02WC250OMKh6PZA2A&hl=fr&ei=c2aPS7L3DYW6jAemmeDFDw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBMQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=stuzzicare%20vespaio&f=false

On retrouve aussi souvent cette expression que je ne comprend pas, les contextes sont très réduits :
_la coperta di Spagna rossa per scuotere le pulci alla finestra d'oriente ?_

Celles ci ne s’appliquent pas puisqu’il y a qu’un seul individu :
_Destare il can che dorme ( éveiller le chat qui dort ?)_
_Stuzzicare il fuimìvaia_
_Stuzzicare il naso del'orso quando fuma_

Dans un autre registre, donner un coup de pied dans la fourmilière c’est aussi foutre la m…, soit : 
*Mettere la Puzza*

Grazie


----------



## Capfer

"Gettare un sasso nello stagno" pourrait aller aussi.


----------

